# NDSGamer vs Realhotsuff.com



## Xexyz (Sep 27, 2013)

I live in CA and NDSGamer is in TX which is closer than realhotstuff that's in new jersey.

NDSGAMER

DSTWO $38 + $4 shipping

REALHOTSTUFF

DSTWO $40 + $7.95 shipping

But realhotstuff is more accepted.

Which one do you think I should order from?


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 27, 2013)

Real Hot Stuff.


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 27, 2013)

Can't comment on ndsgamer, never used them, but I had a good experience buying from realhotstuff.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Real Hot Stuff.


Ok!


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 27, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Ok!


 

Real Hot Stuff's been around for years, and I haven't even heard of the other one. O_O


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Real Hot Stuff's been around for years, and I haven't even heard of the other one. O_O


Ordering from RHS because it's the US. But I wish it was closer T-T. How fast do you think *USPS* _Priority_ $7.95 is?


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 27, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Ordering from RHS because it's the US. But I wish it was closer T-T. How fast do you think *USPS* _Priority_ $7.95 is?


 

Anywhere from 1-3 days. Most likely two days for you though. Which is fantastic, when you think about it.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Anywhere from 1-3 days. Most likely two days for you though. Which is fantastic, when you think about it.


That really fast! I'm used to 2 weeks. Thanks for the help! And what recommended DSTWO plugins?


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 27, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> That really fast! I'm used to 2 weeks. Thanks for the help! And what recommended DSTWO plugins?


 

TempGBA and CATSFC (I don't even know what that is, personally, but I hear about it all the time...)


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> TempGBA and CATSFC (I don't even know what that is, personally, but I hear about it all the time...)


TempGBA = GBA Emu
CATSFC = SNES

congrats on promotion!


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 27, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> TempGBA = GBA Emu
> CATSFC = SNES


 

Ah. Temp GBA I know about because I've used it, and its fantastic. Never really bothered with SNES emulation lol.


----------



## UltraMew (Sep 27, 2013)

yaaaaay u got da dstwo If you need any help, ask me in a PM!


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 27, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> yaaaaay u got da dstwo If you need any help, ask me in a PM!


thanks!


----------



## UltraMew (Sep 28, 2013)

Welcome.





Xexyz said:


> thanks!


----------

